# My "Almost Got Decapitated" Haul



## MAC_Whore (Jun 3, 2008)

To explain the title, I was standing on my bed to photo the products when I realized that I had the ceiling fan going.  D'oh!  My ponytail got a good whip.  

Here's the goods (layed out on DH's gym clothes - Pre-workout, btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).  He's going to wonder why he is the only guy at the gym covered in glitter:







 All 5 Neo Sci Fi shadows 
 Both Neo Sci Fi blushes 
 Neo Sci Fi LS in Electro and Sci Fi-delity 
 Neo Sci Fi LG in Naked Space and Soft & Slow 
 Neo Sci Fi Nail Lacquers in Plasma Blu and Phosphor 
 MAC Paint Pot in Moss Scape 
 Solar Field Bronzer in Solar Riche 
 All 4 Solar Bits from Solar Fields 
 Tendertones: in Hot N' Saucy, Tread Gently, Take a Hint, Hush Hush, Pucker and Sweet n' Nice 
 Too Faced shadows in: Label Whore, Neptune and Mess in a Dress 
 MAC Future Earth Volcanic Ash exfoliator x 2 
 MAC Dazzleglass in Rags to Riches 
 Dior Diorshow Mascara 
 Dior Eyeshow Cream shadow in #342 Pop Aquadelic 
 UD shadow in Mary Jane 
 UD Big Fatty Mascara in Black Cherry 
 UD eye liner in Stash 
 NARS lip liner in Miss Sadie 
 Sephora liner in Carnation Pink (not pictured) 
 Kat Von D liner in Metal Love 
 MAC glitter in Reflects Very Pink 
 Lancome Fever Gloss in Volcanic Pink 
 Benefit's Erase Paste 

I still have Cool Heat to hit! lol


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 3, 2008)

mmmmm.
Pr0n.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 3, 2008)

holy haulinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn ...im so jealous ...I had to limit myself to one eyeshadow and 1 lip glass from neo sci fi ..cuz there are so many cool stuff coming out I wants from the almost here collections .... SO jealous ..Enjoy your goodies darlin!


----------



## concertina (Jun 3, 2008)

Great Haul!! I have the Phosphor nail laquer and I get asked about it *everywhere* I go!! 

I hear you on Cool Heat; I can't wait!


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 3, 2008)

My eyes fell out of my head when I saw this. beautttyy


----------



## florabundance (Jun 3, 2008)

oh my goodness, woow. that actually looks orgasmic


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah, I hauled hard!  I am going to have to exchange the damn Dazzleglass again though.  This is the second one MAC sent me that smells putrid.  Did _anyone _get a decent batch or is everyone just sucking it up for the sake of a pretty colour?  

I am going to write up some of these for the blog, so you can get a review if you are interested.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 3, 2008)

OMG!!!!! wow


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 3, 2008)

I'd put up with being decapitated if I could get my hands on a haul like that!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 3, 2008)

Then you could just hold your head in your hands as you used your new shadows  lol


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Jun 3, 2008)

WOW!  I seriously had to wipe the drool from the corner of my mouth!  I am so jealous!


----------



## Taj (Jun 3, 2008)

thats huge haul !


----------



## MsButterfli (Jun 3, 2008)

think i just skeeted a lil lookin at all of those goodies lol


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Then you could just hold your head in your hands as you used your new shadows lol_

 
Oh my goodness, that is too funny. This haul is freaking amaziiiiiiing. You are the queen of mac i think. I don't think ANYone tops you in quantity...how do you ever use it all lol??

This is an awesome haul!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 3, 2008)

A couple of my dazzleglasses smell gross too...I just try and ignore it, but I've actually been avoiding wearing it.

NICE HAUL!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 3, 2008)

Goodness Jenn, the things you do for our love and devotion. Where would we be without our Mac_Whore. Don't scare us again. Ahem, back to looking at your haul, man that is sexy.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 3, 2008)

WOW! AMAZING haul!


----------



## n_c (Jun 3, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## thezander (Jun 3, 2008)

My Dazzleglasses all smell quite good! Boo, you got gross ones.
Anyway, sweet haul, looks like you'll be looking hot this summer!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow amazing haul!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 3, 2008)

Amazing haul.  Now I really can't wait to see your updated collection.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 3, 2008)

that is a great haul! I am jealous!


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow!! I'm practically drooling here.


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow fab haul


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 3, 2008)

<---Me  'Nuff said. lol


----------



## nunu (Jun 3, 2008)

woow!! enjoy it


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 3, 2008)

Amazing haul!!! Have fun with all you MAC goodies!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a request Jen! PLEASE share how you like the black cherry UD mascara. I've been eyeing it for...what..nearly a month??

Killer haul! I saw the neo sci fi nailpolish on someone at the counter, it looked KILLER awesome, pictures (IMO) just don't do it justice!


----------



## Odette (Jun 3, 2008)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_I have a request Jen! PLEASE share how you like the black cherry UD mascara. I've been eyeing it for...what..nearly a month??....!_

 
Sure thing.


----------



## nikki (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## little teaser (Jun 3, 2008)

enjoy!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 4, 2008)

holy moly!! awesome haul!!


----------



## sofabean (Jun 4, 2008)

omg you're crazy! haha great haul!


----------



## cyndi (Jun 4, 2008)

wow!! awesome haul. =)


----------



## redambition (Jun 4, 2008)

i am so glad you did not get decapitated! we couldn't run the MAC museum without you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what a haul! i am very, very jealous.


----------



## Distinque (Jun 4, 2008)

Great Haul! I'm absolutely jealous


----------



## babiid0llox (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Lord have mercy!


----------



## user79 (Jun 4, 2008)

Your haul truly lives up to your username, Jen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*green with envy*

Have fun with your goodies!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2008)

Awesome haul!!


----------



## Shepherdess (Jun 4, 2008)

*Drool*

Great haul!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 4, 2008)

HOLY crap!!!! *jaw drops to the floor*


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 4, 2008)

O...M...G... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriously, I would have to spend at least a fortnights pay packet to get a haul like that (hate Aussie prices)

Well done!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 4, 2008)

Hahaha that's funny! Yummy Haul! Maybe you just didn't see the fan because you were blinded by all that orange


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 4, 2008)

You are my MAC Idol. Awesome haul! That sucks about your Dazzleglass.


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 7, 2008)

You shop like I do. Next time you go shopping take me with you


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 7, 2008)

Mmm...MAC!


----------

